# Double trouble or double the fun?



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2021)

Today is the day, 2 people were born. One is world famous, the other, well, he's from Texas.
Happy Birthday @Kenbo and @Tony!

I hope you both have a great day and may you always have wood to make stuff with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 19, 2021)

Man a big HAPPY BIRFDAY! to both of my dear friends.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday y'all! Enjoy the day!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 19, 2021)

Happy birthday both of you! August is a good month for bdays

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday to a great duo @Tony and @Kenbo for helping keeping this place together and thank you for all of your hard work. You are both such a great asset to this great forum for your ideas, lessons for making it fun/enjoyable and making us laugh along the way!

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 19, 2021)

Why you trying to suck up and make their heads swell Arn? LMAO

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 19, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Why you trying to suck up and make their heads swell Arn? LMAO


Giving credit where is due brother @Eric Rorabaugh! You don’t get paid to do this and forums are full of crazy people.

Hey, don’t worry when your birthday comes up, I’ll be a “super sponge suck up” and charm you so you can give me a friendly forum deal on your curly maple stash! Didn’t I tell you on your sales thread how wonderful you are to deal with and your maple is cut above the rest……..lol………just prepping for when the time comes. I am waiting for someone to post a karma emoji.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 19, 2021)

Free birthday wishes available here. Just pay shipping...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the birthday wishes. Birthdays are good for your health because the more you have, the longer you live. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 19, 2021)

Twins! (Arnold Schwarzenegger and Danny DeVito), although I'm not sure which is which???

Happy Birthday guys with many more to come!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks to all, I appreciate it! Happy Birthday to @Kenbo and also to Rocky T, hope he's okay. Texted him a couple of times but haven't heard back from him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2021)

Tony said:


> Thanks to all, I appreciate it! Happy Birthday to @Kenbo and also to Rocky T, hope he's okay. Texted him a couple of times but haven't heard back from him.


He's good. I talked with em a week ago. Really reallllly busy bee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 19, 2021)

Happy birthday fellas.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Barb (Aug 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday guys!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## drycreek (Aug 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday you two!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> He's good. I talked with em a week ago. Really reallllly busy bee.


He finally answered me, good to know he's okay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 19, 2021)

Happy birthday guys!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## TimR (Aug 20, 2021)

Happy Birthday wishes to you guys!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 24, 2021)

Oh, well, missed out on the fresh squeezed birfday greetings - but here are some late ones - Happy Birthday guys!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 25, 2021)

Belated but Happy Birthday @Kenbo and @Tony . Hope you both had a great one.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------

